# New Tank with Jacks and Jewels



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,

I just succumbed to impulse (I know, but they were sooo pretty) and got 2 Neon Jack Dempseys and 2 Turquoise Jewels (not Central American, but seem to be compatible.) They are in the hospital tank and I plan to move them to a 30 gallon until they get larger. I have not had Non-rift lake cichlids in years and am hoping for some advise. I know it is a risk getting two of each and not getting enough to choose their own pairs, but the Jacks were pretty pricy to get more. Got the pH 7, and feeding a omnivore diet... anything I need to watch for or do different? Also, what about blood worms?

Any and all advise would be helpful!


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

neon jack Dempseys? *** never heard of this before.?

quick google suggest blue jd's sold as neons.. is that what you have?

if they are indeed blues then they are very pricey fish I'm sure. They require some pretty delicate care as well until they are about 3-4". From what I understand they do best on a good meat/pellet diet.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, they are the same as Blue JDs. The one is about 1 1/2 inches and the other 1 3/4. They are sooo pretty though (will get pictures to post tomorrow), but boy were they pricy! I have the Hakari Cichlid pellets, but they don't seem to like floating pellets so far and the Turquoise Jewels got most of tonight's dinner. I will get some pic


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> Yes, they are the same as Blue JDs. The one is about 1 1/2 inches and the other 1 3/4. They are sooo pretty though (will get pictures to post tomorrow), but boy were they pricy! I have the Hakari Cichlid pellets, but they don't seem to like floating pellets so far and the Turquoise Jewels got most of tonight's dinner. I will get some pic


I'm green with envy. Saw two EBJD's today at LFS and they were on sale - I went back to the tank several times...


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

You really need to post a LOT of pics asap..


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> Yes, they are the same as Blue JDs. The one is about 1 1/2 inches and the other 1 3/4. They are sooo pretty though (will get pictures to post tomorrow), but boy were they pricy! I have the Hakari Cichlid pellets, but they don't seem to like floating pellets so far and the Turquoise Jewels got most of tonight's dinner. I will get some pic


Be careful. the Blue JD's are prone to being bullied over their food, from what I've read. Most folks keep the blue JD's in a tank by themselves until they are about 3"


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

OK.. Just got up and checked the tank this morning... Seems there is only on JD now.. the other is dead without a tail... Pretty definitely killed by the bigger JD. Anyone have any ideas? Should I try and put another in or simply accept that fact that this tank will only have one JD?

I am getting pictures now!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Pictures of Jack:














































And the Jewels:


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been reading obsessively about ebjd's - from what i've read they are extremely delicate at that size/age and considered good for only advanced fish keepers and from what i've read even they have numerous problems. I could have been the move from your LFS that did it in and the other fish munched it. OR The other thing I've learned about them is they are unusually docile for a JD, normal tank mates for JD's will bully and kill them.

I'm sorry you lost one - your other one is a lovely fish!


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> OK.. Just got up and checked the tank this morning... Seems there is only on JD now.. the other is dead without a tail... Pretty definitely killed by the bigger JD. Anyone have any ideas? Should I try and put another in or simply accept that fact that this tank will only have one JD?
> 
> I am getting pictures now!


I'd be very surprised if the other ebjd was responsible for the death. Especially at that size, ebjds really don't seem to bully to that extent. My three are all about 7", and there is definitely a pecking order. That said, although the dominant fish chases the others into hiding, he doesn't actually do any damage to them. And they all swam together with no problems up through about 5" in size. This has been the case for me with numerous ebjds. I'd be quicker to suspect the jewels of harassing the ebjd until it died. Whether the tail went after death or during the harassment would be my only question.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

EBJD's are extremely docile, especially at this age. I'd be prone to think that either the other fish had a hand in it or it was already weak and the move finished it off. Maybe the other fish nipped at it as it was floundering around.

Sorry you lost one  What is the policy with your fish store on recently bought fish?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

all fish have individual personalities, therefore it could have been the other EBJD, but as said, it is unlikely, if something actually killed it, it is more then likely the jewels.

however, EBJD's are extremely hard to keep, they are very prone to parasites and other diseases.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

So went back to the store and got the money back on the one fish. I ended up getting two more EBJD and moving the Jewels out of the tank. I have put in three orange bromides with the EBJDs and they are all doing really well. Watching for any agression towards the OBs, but so far they are all doing great.

Anyone want 2 turquoise jewels? They are going up for adoption.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

So went back to the store and got the money back on the one fish. I ended up getting two more EBJD and moving the Jewels out of the tank. I have put in three orange bromides with the EBJDs and they are all doing really well. Watching for any agression towards the OBs, but so far they are all doing great.

Anyone want 2 turquoise jewels? They are going up for adoption.

Here's a couple of new pictures of the fish:


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

error Please delete!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Keep an eye on the orange chromides ... that manmade color form seems to do better with brackish water unlike the wild form that does better in hard water IME.


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

Jack and Jewel went up a hill to fetch a pail of water.
Jack fell down and broke his crown and Jewel came tumbling after.

Nice EBJDs!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Well it was more like:

Jack and Jewel went into the pool, each with hopes of living
Jack went to sleep and then got beat, and Jewel had a mighty fine dinner.... 

So now we have:

Jack and Chromide went for a ride, to their new home in New Jersey
Jack slept well and woke up swell, and they both lived happy ever after. :fish:

I don't think that sounds quite as good with the Chromide, but sure is a lot better for Jack..... LOL


----------

